
Ask HN: What do we know about FB candidates profiling? - bsvalley
Does Facebook have access to candidates full profiles and browsing history to run a quick background check? Some companies ask for your FB profile URL. What does Facebook itself do when someone applies for a job at their company?
======
nnn1234
FB sure has access to everything you put on FB. They are selling the ability
to track a person from point of click to point of sale so they have access to
data far more intrusive than a background check.

Do they have access to check your criminal records and tax records probably
not.

